# Holy Mother Of Shiva!



## Old Toby (Jul 5, 2007)

Its supposed to be summer, right?
Well the weather here in Ireland is horrible. The wind just picked up tonight and I was in my house when I heard an enormous RRRRRRIIIIIPPPPPP,
I went to my back garden and there was the plastic cover tearing off the metal frame of my greenhouse, There I was hangin on to what was left and tryin to make sure if my babies were ok so with 1 hand i was grabbing the cover and calling my dad on my phone who was in the front room. He came out and helped me put my 4 plants in the conservatory while I took off the rest of my greenhouse cover. If I had been 5 minutes late my plants would have gone airborn and ripped to shreds!
I was supposed to go out tonight to meet a few mates but instead I'm staying in and smokin a jay while I type this as I look out the window as the wind wreaks its vengeance.:joint4::joint4::joint4:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice save Toby!!! :holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, that's some major wind!  Glad your babies will be okay.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Thankfully your plants are okay though. And thankfully you noticed it in time haha. has to be some strong wind.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

no doubt, good save man  losing pot plants is like losing pets.. *sniff sniff*


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks all! Well its the next day and I have alot of patching up to do.
I need to ask, I had to put all 4 plants into my completely darkened shed about 2 hours early last night and only managed to take them out at 6 this morning (Sunrise was at 5.05am) so they got about 3 hours of extra darkness last night, will that do anything to them or will they be ok?


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2007)

> they got about 3 hours of extra darkness last night, will that do anything to them or will they be ok?


........Naaa, they'll be fine, long as ya' saved them from the 'big blow'..


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice save man. Would be a shame to loose your babies so young.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats a load off my mind anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was thinking of building an Ark just in case! And on this Ark I will bring 2 of every strain lol:hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, we're getting no summer here in Ireland at all this year. Give me a shout when you have that Ark built


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 6, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Yep, we're getting no summer here in Ireland at all this year. Give me a shout when you have that Ark built
> 
> 
> Haha no worries dude.:dancing:


----------

